# Modified Charbroil H20 & Smiking Mushrooms



## island boy (Apr 27, 2008)

I just completed converting Charbroil H20 Smoker to gas.
While testing I threw on a kielbasa & some mixed nuts. Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]m thinking of adding some mushrooms can anyone give me some pointers

If all goes well with mods Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]ll be gassing tomorrow 8* Jerked shoulder & 7* Special Shoulder Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]ll be posting Q-views etc.

Thanks in advance


----------



## sumosmoke (Apr 27, 2008)

Have you done a search on mushrooms? There are a few threads out there. Here's a link to one of them. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...oked+mushrooms

Good luck, and looking forward to your q-vue!


----------



## island boy (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks for the link


----------

